# V35 GT-R engine (newest update)



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just got a breaking news from my buddy in Japan. He said the engine for new V35 GT-R will be 3.3L VQ twin turbo. (VQ33DETT)
This VQ33DETT will have 400ps (394hp) and 362ft-lbs torque.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

shouldnt a nissan have a little more torque compared to that power rating


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

*5.6L V8 perhaps????*

Considering that Toyota has reported decided on a 5.0L V8 for their upcoming Supra replacement the 5000GT. 

Perhaps Nissan may look towards their new 5.6L V8 form their new Titan pickup truck. In standard form it is rated at 300bhp and 375lb-ft of torque. Lightly tuned you maybe looking at well over 400bhp.

Would be nice, but maybe just over speculation!!!!


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

how about just waiting for the car to come out (if it's even released to the States, which it probably won't be) and then we'll see what it actually has. instead of rumors, speculations, assumptions, and guesses.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I actually think there is a small chance that it might come to america. if you look at the ser spec v page on nissans website they mention the skyline alot and gives a brief bio on it. now why would they waste time telling us about something we can't buy from them? they don't mention of the other jdm vehicles.


----------



## diggler39 (Jan 23, 2003)

At this point it's pretty much a given that it is coming over. The sedan and coupe are here already (Infiniti G35 sedan and coupe) and Nissan has been pretty posititive about a US release. Also there's a pic on the actual Nissan site itself. When the site first loads, in the lower right hand corner is the v35 gtr concept that they showed in detroit. Stranger things have happened though, Ford still is unwilling to bring over the Focus RS and GM has been about as bad with the Opel Speedster (sharing the same body as the Lotus Elise that is coming over in 2004). I think they'd have to be fools not to though. The crash tests have to be complete on the frame -- it's the same as the G35 Coupe with different styling.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

replying about the post about the V8..............who's gonna buy a Japanese musclecar? Toyota has overpriced themselves...........and a supra with a V8 isn't a supra............its ghey 


I'd love to see the 3.3L TT engine in a G35-inspired coupe over here...........that's exactly what Nissan needs now.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

diggler39 said:


> *At this point it's pretty much a given that it is coming over. The sedan and coupe are here already (Infiniti G35 sedan and coupe) and Nissan has been pretty posititive about a US release. Also there's a pic on the actual Nissan site itself. When the site first loads, in the lower right hand corner is the v35 gtr concept that they showed in detroit. Stranger things have happened though, Ford still is unwilling to bring over the Focus RS and GM has been about as bad with the Opel Speedster (sharing the same body as the Lotus Elise that is coming over in 2004). I think they'd have to be fools not to though. The crash tests have to be complete on the frame -- it's the same as the G35 Coupe with different styling. *


I agree, but not along the same lines. I think eventually we will see a Skyline. Hopefully it will say Nissan and not Infiniti (doesnt have the same ring). Subaru raised the bar fro performance cars. Did we ever think we would see an evo from mitsubishi...they go on sale next month. I think these releases will put pressure on Nissan and others to bring their cars over


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Guys, every month there is new speculation about the new GTR. However, nothing has been confirmed. Don't believe anything posted as rumors on the internet, only from reputable Nissan/Auto news sites, and most importantly from Nissan itself.


----------

